

Why Razer Spent $380K Redesigning The USB Port - DiabloD3
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3027565/the-usb-port-on-razers-new-laptop-cost-hundreds-of-thousands-of-dollars

======
gatehouse
Summary: they spent $380K to get the color mix right for the plastic nub in
the port.

~~~
yitchelle
I was a bit perplex after reading this article. Would the consumer care? I
mean, it is novel that it is a different, but I don't care.

It may be harsh, but I would say that it is almost economically irresponsible.

------
darksim905
I refuse to believe they spent, much less required that much money to make
green USB ports. It's a piece of plastic. The tooling is already there, the
only thing different required is the color of the plastic.

------
onion2k
Quite cool, but I can't help thinking a small black plastic USB port cover*
would have done the same job a bit cheaper.

* These: [http://www.bestbyte.net/merchant/graphics/00000001/CBUS01CAP...](http://www.bestbyte.net/merchant/graphics/00000001/CBUS01CAPFL.jpg)

------
DiabloD3
The most creepy line in the entire article:

"Their logo, which, Min tells me a few times, has been tattooed on more than
500 Razer fans, is a bright green-and-black three-headed serpent."

------
boobsbr
Very nice laptop, pity they couldn't match the retina MBP screen resolution.

